# Trying To Find Information About My Pocket Watch



## AndyM91 (Oct 18, 2013)

A few years ago I was left a pocket-watch by my Grandmother which belonged to her Father. I found some information about it at the time but, being a male, managed to lose track of it all and the sources I found the information from! I'll attach pictures I've taken of the watch - if anyone can deduce any information from these photos I'd be all ears and happy to hear anything!

Thanks!





































Reads: "Presented WMP Murray by members of Rawdon Island School of Arts and other friends as a token of esteem and in appreciation of valuable services during 8 years - Jan 1905"

Opposite this inscription on the inside of the back case of the watch is written "Warranted 14k US Assay" then "BWCCC" which is above the number " 6167788"










"American Waltham USA Traveler" and the number on the mechanism is "10943385"

Anyone who can get any information out of these pictures would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Your watch is a hunter cased, 16 size Model 1899, Traveler Grade with 7 jewels. The serial number indicates that it was produced circa 1901/2. A total of 146,550 hunter, 7 jewel 1899 model Travelers were made in a total of 79 runs. This watch is from a run of 2000, from serial number 10942001 to 10944000. The case is warranted 14k which means it is 14 carat solid gold. Hope this helps.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Are the initials on the case B.W.C.Co., in which case it is Brooklyn Watch Case Company?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

does it seem odd its solid gold but the entry level movement? Maybe a Swap at some point?


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Thomasr said:


> does it seem odd its solid gold but the entry level movement? Maybe a Swap at some point?


There are no signs of the movement being a replacement, such as other screw marks on the watchcase rim. In the UK a great many presentation watches were Waltham Travelers in 9 carat gold Dennison cases. It was a way for a Company to give recognition for service and keep down the cost of a gold watch. Dennison even made 9carat gold cases marked 'Special' that were of a thinner gauge for this purpose.


----------



## AndyM91 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for the information guys - if it helps this was presented in Australia. Not sure if that makes any difference to anything!


----------

